# Any one attending these shows?



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.ukcdogs.com/Upcoming.nsf/EventView?Open&Group=DogEvents&Type=S&State=Connecticut


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.napbta.com/2008.html

That is our Nationals weekend so it will be packed  and a ton of fun.

If all goes well, I will be there up:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I might be there as well.


----------

